# Varmac rod?



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've got a vintage Varmac rod with roller guides, I believe its an RS3? Its a very sturdy rod, with a wooden handle and a cork foregrip. The wrappings came undone on it, and I'm considering redoing it and using it as a bottom rod on headboats. Anybody know anything about Varmac rods, and if so would it be worth the trouble of re-wrapping it?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Will...*

...Varmac is the brand of reel seat that was used on high end rods. I don't think they made the rods, but all the rods that have them are good quality.

Hope to see you again at FestivusII.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the input Bill, thats just about what I wanted to hear. I'm re-wrapping it now, so hopefully it will be done by Festivus II (Festivus Maximus if we're lucky) and get a little pullage there.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Looking to see you Will.*

I think we are still deciding on which end of the beach to go to. I really do like the idea of the northrn end (Freeman Park) but it will take some extra planning to make it work out.

Bill


----------

